# Useful apps for iPhone/ ipod for fishing & boating



## Mega (Dec 21, 2012)

Would anyone care to share what apps they find useful on these devices?

Thanks.


----------



## 8loco (Feb 12, 2012)

These are the ones I have on my phone: MyRadar, FishHead, Google Earth, realTide, Backtrack, and Orvis fly fishing. Those are the ones I use on a frequent basis.


----------



## JBMitziSkiff (Nov 2, 2012)

Some from above as we'll as shralp tide2 too.


----------



## Mega (Dec 21, 2012)

Those are some really neat apps. I'm definitely going to add some of those.

On the subject of google earth, is there anyway the maps can be cached in the event you out of cell phone range and still be used?


----------



## AfterHours2 (Aug 2, 2010)

Don't forget the Navionics app. Very useful as a backup GPS. Heck, I use it as my primary GPS sometimes..


----------



## GulfCoast (Jul 10, 2012)

i like the way "sea tow" has there tide and weather indicators set up. u can put multiple locations and switch through fast. also "map my ride" is cool for backtracking through unknown areas. my and my pops use it. it's not set up for boats but works fine. tells the mileage you've gone and your average speed. (mph isn't that accurate all the time) and it can even tell you how many calories your motor lost in a single trip!


----------



## GulfCoast (Jul 10, 2012)

also "GPS PAL" by COLUMBIA will be cool once they update some things. slacks a bit but could get right with an update.


----------



## iMacattack (Dec 11, 2006)

*[movedhere] General Discussion [move by] iMacattack.*


----------



## Dolphin16 (Mar 10, 2013)

I have many of the Apps mentioned but Navionics is by far the best overall app I have used or seen. It's the best $9.99 you'll ever spend.


----------



## Jimmy1977 (Apr 1, 2013)

> I have many of the Apps mentioned but Navionics is by far the best overall app I have used or seen. It's the best $9.99 you'll ever spend.


That app few years was 49.99 lol


----------



## cwalden (Jun 24, 2011)

Navionics is awesome, but I dont use 90% of the features. The one thing that pisses me off about it is that ONLY lake that I can find that it is missing is the one that I fish most of the time.... Major area lake too...

I also use:
Fishhead... AWESOME! Love everything about it.
Buoydata
Tideapp
My Radar


----------



## tdsounds (May 3, 2013)

awesome, thanks for the mentioning of the apps...now I need to go download some ;D


----------



## mikeregas (Mar 15, 2013)

In addition to those, I like the RadarScope, it is really cool radar app, you can probably get the same information but if you want a quick view of a radar image its great for that.


----------



## MariettaMike (Jun 14, 2012)

> Those are some really neat apps.  I'm definitely going to add some of those.
> 
> On the subject of google earth, is there anyway the maps can be cached in the event you out of cell phone range and still be used?


GPS Kit app will cache Google or Bing Satellite Map areas for use when you are not in cell phone covered areas. Also works on iPad with GPS Kit HD, but the iPad is too big to carry while hunting or velcro to the console of a flats boat.

When my wife isn't looking I'll try it on her mini iPad.


----------



## kylegregoire (Jul 31, 2013)

I use RadarScope as my weather app. It's $9.99 but by far the best out there if you're a weather nut or just want the most accurate information about storms, tracks, velocities, surface rainfall, etc. +1 on Navionics too


----------



## Captryandunn (Oct 8, 2013)

Navx I run a 200 ft supply boat in the gulf and I use that more than I do the gps and it comes with every chart you could ever need with the app


----------

